# folk victorian



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

http://springfield.craigslist.org/reb/1222613345.html

Last chance folks.. Feel free to ask questions, make offer etc. We hate to do it but if it isn't sold by Sept we're selling to ugly houses. Can't stay here any longer w/o job and not willing to burn our savings to do so.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

That's such a cute house.

Around here, you couldn't buy a city lot for that price.

I hope it finds a loving family that will appreciate its uniqueness.

Janis


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Man - I wish I had that here and the money to purchase it. It's definitely the style I really like. Love the kitchen and pantry shots.

Good luck on finding someone with enough money to buy and love it.

Angie


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

It sure is a shame you have not been able to sell it. I really love it if only it had some acreage. Best wishes to you


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Such a cute house. Have you thought about selling it through an auctioneer? You might not make as much as you'd like, but it would be done with quickly. You can also set a reserve price so that it can't sell below what you're willing or able to take. Just a thought.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

What a darling home! I can't believe it hasn't been sold already. You couldn't even buy a teeny tiny lot in town for that price here.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

price drop $47,900


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Link says posting removed by author.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Joshie said:


> Link says posting removed by author.


thanks. I'll see If I can locate the new one.. he (agent) probally took it down to change the price... just did a search and didn't find it. I'll see whats going on.. In the mean time, if anyone wants pictures or has questions let me know and I can e-mail them.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

worked out a deal today.

contract is signed, earnest money is in, closing date is set for aug 18!!. they waived all inspection etc.


----------



## Wiste (Jul 9, 2009)

Congratulations. It was a lovely home so I'm sure your buyers will appreciate it. I hope you enjoy your new place as well.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

thank you


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Congratulations!

And congratulations to the buyers, too.


----------

